# Wildfire passed suddenly



## aurora369

This is the hardest post I've had to make.

Wildfire passed away 10 minutes ago.

I picked her up for our nightly snuggle and noticed she had a bit ofpoopy butt. About a quarter size lump of mushy cecal with afew poops stuck in it. So I took her to the bathroom to gether cleaned up.

She wasn't too keen on being held, so I put some paper towell on thefloor and tried to just reach under her tail to clean her up.

Then she started seizing, and she died.

I'm in complete shock. I feel like my heart is being ripped out. I love her so much, and I miss her already.

I've put her in the cage with Baxter and Zeke right now. Sothey can say good bye. Baxter has been laying with her thewhole time, I think he knows and is sad. Zeke isn't too sureabout the whole thing, and was very still letting me rub his nose as hesat by her, but he wasn't too keen on staying very long.

I'm going to drop Wildfire off at the vets office first thing in the morning for a necropsy and for them to cremate her.

--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom

OH NO!

Oh hon....I'm so sorry. I know that words seem empty right now - and that your heart must be breaking.

But I'm sorry for your loss.....

Peg


----------



## ChandieLee

I'm so sorry for your loss.. I can only imagine how you feel.

:bigtears:



May Wildfire binky free...







You'll be in my thoughts.

Chandielee and the buns.


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry, Dawn 

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## Pipp

What an awful, helpless feeling.:tears2: You want so badly to do something to keep her going, wracking your brain for the bunny CPR treatment and trying to remember what ER treatment tomato juice and banana is good for (potassium for heat stoke :rollseyes) . .. And it doesn't mean a blessed thing, she's gone. Just like that. And she's leftone of your very best friends with pain you can onlyimagine.Even seeing her lying there well after the fact, petting her, and she's as soft and pretty as ever -- and you still want to try something else to bring her back... 

Dawn, I'm so so sorry. I just wish there was something I could have done. :sad:

She was so precious... :cry2 I'm still in shock. I can't imagine how this is for you.



s :hug1


----------



## Flashy

Saying 'I'm so sorry' seems to hollow anddoesn't mean anything. I just wish you could know how actually sorryfor you, and her, I feel.

Try to draw some comfort from the fact that she was not alone when shedied, she died with someone who loved her and who she loved.

I'm just really sorry.


----------



## pamnock

What a terrible shock - I'm so sorry Dawn 



Pam


----------



## bunnylady

:bunnyangel:I'm so so sorry to hear,that wassuch a sad way for your bunny to pass over the:rainbow:Youare in my prayers.

god bless

bunnylady:cry4:


----------



## Haley

Oh Dawn, my heart just dropped when I saw the title. I just cant believe this is happening.:cry2

She was such a special girl to all of us here. Everyime Ilook at that perfectpicture of herat the top of thepage here it brings a smile to my face. 

I cant imagine how difficult this is for you. I know she was your heart.

This is just such a shock.

Rest in Peace sweet Wildfire.ray: You will truly be missed. :sad:


----------



## slavetoabunny

:tears2:I'm so sorry to hear about Wildfire. Our little furries lives are so fragile.

:rose:Binky free Wildfire.


----------



## m.e.

Oh, Dawn. I'm so sorry :bigtears:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'm so sorry, Dawn. I was in tears reading this.

Binky free, Wildfire.

:rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing

I just don't know what to say. I saw the tittle and kept saying no. I am so sorry.

Ali and the family


----------



## Crystalballl

I am sosorry for your loss! There are no words that make the pain go away. 

You're all in my thoughts and prayers. 

Crystal


----------



## katt

_*If tomorrow starts without me,*_

_*And I'm not there to see,*_

_*If the sun should rise*_

_*and find your eyes all filled with tears for me;*_

_*I wish so much you wouldn't cry*_

_*the way you did today,*_

_*While thinking of the many things,*_

_*we didn't get to say.*_

_*I know how much you love me,*_

_*As much as I love you! ,*_

_*And each time that you think of me,*_

_*I know you'll miss me too;*_

_*But when tomorrow starts without me,*_

_*Please try to understand,*_

_*That an angel came and called my name,*_

_*And took me by the hand,*_

_*And said my place was ready,*_

_*In heaven far above,*_

_*And that I'd have to leave behind;*_

_*All those I dearly love.*_

_*But as I turned to walk away,*_

_*A tear fell from my eye*_

_*For all my life,*_

_*I'd always thought,*_

_*I didn't want to die.*_

_*I had so much to live for,*_

_*So much left yet to do,*_

_*It seemed almost impossible,*_

_*That I was leaving you.*_

_*I thought of all the yesterdays,*_

_*The good ones and the bad,*_

_*I thought of all the love we shared,*_

_*And all the fun we had.*_

_*If I could relive yesterday,*_

_*Just even for a while,*_

_*I'd say good-bye and kiss you,*_

_*And maybe see you smile.*_

_*But then I fully realized,*_

_*That this could never be,*_

_*For emptiness and memories,*_

_*Would take the place of me.*_

_*And when I thought of worldly things,*_

_*I might miss come tomorrow,*_

_*I thought of you, and when I did,*_

_*My heart was filled with sorrow.*_

_*But when I walked through heaven's gates,*_

_*I felt so much at home.*_

_*When God looked down and smiled at me,*_

_*From His great golden throne,*_

_*He said, "This is eternity,*_

_*And all I've promised you."*_

_*Today your life on earth is past,*_

_*But here life starts anew.*_

_*I promise no tomorrow,*_

_*But today will always last,*_

_*And since each day's the same way,*_

_*There's no longing for the past.*_

_*You have been so faithful,*_

_*So trusting and so true.*_

_*Though there were times you did some things,*_

_*You knew you shouldn't do.*_

_*But you have been forgiven,*_

_*and now at last you're free.*_

_*So won't you come and take my hand,*_

_*and share my life with me?*_

_*So when tomorrow starts without me,*_

_*don't think we're far apart,*_

_*For every time you think of me,*_

_*I'm right here, in your heart*_











[align=left]
[/align]


----------



## HoneyPot

Oh my god, Dawn... I can't imagine what that waslike. So unexpected - it makes it so hard. You'rein my thoughts and my heart is with you.

Take care

Nadia


----------



## naturestee

I saw this thread at work and I had to log off the computer and walk away. I just couldn't believe it, and I didn't want to start crying at work.

I'm so sorry Dawn. I hope the vet finds some answers during the necropsy.

Binky free, Wildfire.

ink iris:


----------



## jordiwes

Oh God, Dawn. I'm in shock. :cry1:

I met her and held her and she was the most wonderful mushy bunny.

I am so very sorry.


----------



## lalena2148

Oh my Dawn...I'm at work reading this and itbroke my heart.:sad: I'm so sorry about Wildfire. I'll bepraying for all of you. ray:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

:hug2:I'm in shock, this was the lastthing I expected... I'm at a loss for words as everything seems toinadequate for how sorry I am for your loss. :tears2:

:hug1


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I'm so sorry Dawn. How could thishappen? I hope you will know more after the test isrun. I am shocked.

You will be in my thoughts. Take care.:hug2:

Binky free Wildfire:rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Dawn, I am so sorry. I will say a prayer and light a candle for you and Wildfire.

Binky free Wildfrire.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Michaela

Oh no, Dawn, there are no words to tell you how sorry I am, I'm welling up here, Wildfire was just so beautiful.:cry2

Lots and lots of Hugs:hug:

Binky free beautiful girl :rainbow:


----------



## ec

I'm so very sorry... (Words don't seem adequate right now.)


----------



## bummietime

dawn....i'm soo sooo sorry  wildfire was sucha sweetheart. i can't imagine what u're going through rightnow  

let me know if you need help taking her to the vet...

rest in peace wildfire


----------



## aurora369

I took her body in to the vets office this morning before work.

I haven't decided if I want a private cremation so I can get the ashesback or if I just want to say good bye and let them dispose ofher. I'm not sure what I would do with the ashes. Iguess I could burry them at my mom's house.

I'm waiting for the vet to call, but I'm sure that won't happed until the end of the day.

I feel so numb today. And my eyes are so puffy from cryingall last night, I don't think I've sobbed like that since high schoolwhen I was having family problems.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley

Oh Dawn, this is just gut wrenching.

I think you should keep her ashes. I think it would help with thegrieving process to have her with you or to bury her somewhere special.I know its awful to have to even think about this right now..


----------



## aurora369

Maybe I'll look into some of the memorabilia you can have made. 

I'm just not sure what I would do with a box of ashes. But ifI can get some if it turned into something to remember her by, thatwould be nice.

I'll have to looking into it when I get home from work.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley

I was looking when I thought Max was going topass. I'll see if I can find the site, but one had a box with a bunnyon top. Another had boxes you could have engraved with your pets nameor have a picture put on it or something special to remember her by..


----------



## Sugar N Spice

Oh I'm so sorry! :bigtears:Istartedcrying whenI read this...I know howyou're feelingright now, my rabbit died by getting stuck in my friends fence, and Iwasn't there. I'm praying for you. I hope you're ok...Prayers, Heather


----------



## Michaela

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I took her body in to the vets office this morning before work.
> 
> I haven't decided if I want a private cremation so I can get the ashesback or if I just want to say good bye and let them dispose ofher. I'm not sure what I would do with the ashes. Iguess I could burry them at my mom's house.
> 
> I'm waiting for the vet to call, but I'm sure that won't happed until the end of the day.
> 
> I feel so numb today. And my eyes are so puffy from cryingall last night, I don't think I've sobbed like that since high schoolwhen I was having family problems.
> 
> --Dawn


Best to let the tears out now, it may sound weird, but I think thesooner you cry, the sooner you can begin to remember the good times(that's how it was for mewhen my cat passed).

I think if it were me I'd keep her ashes, my Berri is in the garden,it's nice to sit by there and remember her, though I know that isn'tthe same. But of course you just do what you feel is best. There arealso other things you can do as a memorial, like I have a cushion witha picture of Berri on it.

More hugs to you :hug1


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry Dawn. :cry4:
All the bunnies here will be in mourning.

Binky Free Wildfire. :rainbow:







Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Oh no, this is one of the last threads I wanted to see.

Its so hard to lose someone special, especially when there is nothing you can do.

Its important that you know that you gave her an amazing life, and she went to the bridge knowing she was loved.

Im so sorry and if there is anything I can do, ill do it.

Fly High little girl:innocent


----------



## ani-lover

i am so sorry. i know exactly what youare going through, i went thru the same thing about four months ago.just remember the good times and what a great life she had with you.RIP wildfire and binky free

:group:ro is here for comfort

ani-lover


----------



## bunnydude

Oh God, I'm so very sorry:rose:


----------



## jordiwes

I've been thinking of you all day, Dawn.

:hug2:


----------



## TinysMom

Dawn,

I really want to be positive and upbeat for you - but I want you toknow that it is ok to grieve for a LONG time and to cry lots.It doesn't mean you're weak or something - it means that you loveddearly.

I remember driving out to see the kids about a month or so afterGingerSpice had passed away. Art &amp; I had a fight that morningand everything seemed wrong...and the thought very verybriefly went through my mind, "If I just drove off the bridgesuddenly...I could be with GingerSpice. She loved me even when no oneelse did."

Needless to say, I didn't do that - and I recognized right off that Icouldn't do it ~ but my point is ~ sometimes in our grief ~ well ~ itlasts longer than we realize it will ~ and can hit us harder than wethink it will.

Peg

P.S. I still cry over her a lot.....but the pain is lessening a bit.


----------



## Flashy

[align=center]:rose::hug1[/align]
Crying is good, because, as someone said before, you can remember thegood times faster. Crying is also your body releasing hormones to helpyou heal, so cry as much as you need to and for as long as you need to.


----------



## binkies

I'm so sorry! For some reason I just saw thisnow. I am in complete total shock and my husband thinks I am nuts forcrying so hard over a rabbit that isn't even mine. There aren't enoughwords to tell you how sorry I really am. She was a very wonderful babyand she was blessed to have you as a mommy.


----------



## aurora369

She had a year and a half with me. Doesn't seem like much, but it's better than nothing.

I talked with one of the vet techs as the vet who preformed the necropsy had gone home for the day. 

She died of a heart attack. But her stomach and intestineswhere empty, which according to the tech takes about 6 hours.She ate her pellets the night before and in the morning, along withhay. She was always good at eating her hay.

So now I wonder if it was her getting stressed out from some sort ofintestinal problem then compounded with me trying to clean her bumup. Or if there was an underlying problem.

I asked for the vet to call me tomorrow. And if he doesn'tcall before 11:30am, I'm going to call him as they have a developmentday from 12-3 where they don't answer the phones.

I've decided to get Wildfire's ashes back. I just need to figure out what to do with them.

--Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Good for you Dawn. I know this is hard. More :hug2:. 

It's still hard for me to talk about as I lost BunBun lastSeptember. My husband will never forget it.Never. He has told me that he doesn't want to know about bunsthat pass on here because of BunBun. He watched himdie. Peacefully, mind you. He just never saw ananimal die, only pts. I can understand that, but, hello, wehave other pets, 2 of them being rabbits. I hate to say it,but, if and when Angel passes, he will not be human:shock:.

Sorry, I truthfully didn't mean to hijack your thread. 

Grievances are hard. 

My thoughts and prayers are still with you. Wildfire, Rest in Peace you little sweetheart.

Crystal, Robert, Angel and Snuffles:rose:


----------



## stephiemarie78

Im sooooooo very sorry. Wildfire was such abeautiful bun. She was one of my favorites. Its never easy losing arabbit. I still find my self crying. They are right it is best to justget it out now.


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, Dawn...I'm just seeing this. How my heart aches for you...and I find myself crying while reading this...

Words just cannot help at a time like this...but please know that yourfamily here at RO is here for you...for anything you might possiblyneed.

This is horrible...what a sad, sad day in the bunny world...

:sad::tears2:

I think it's good for you to do something with your sweet baby's ashes. You just let us know any way we can help, ok?

We all love you so much, and send love for your babies...

Rosie


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, Dawn, I just don't know what tosay... I felt so sick when I saw the title of the topic, andthen to find out it happened so suddenly, I can only imagine the shock!

Wildfire was such a stunning rabbit - a true beauty. I am pleased youare getting her ashes back - I have Fudge's and Perry's and I find it acomfort that they 'came home'.

I am thinking of you.

R.I.P. Beatuful Wildfire :cry1:

Jan


----------



## aurora369

I just talked to the vet. Still not too much information.

He thinks she had heart disease. There was a lot of fluid in in the chest cavity and if the heart is not beating properly more blood goes through the lungs and pulls fluid into the chest cavity.Her heart was also slightly enlarged.

He also agreed that it could have been possible for her to have suffered a stroke a couple days before when she had the funny eye incident. Which can happen with bad blood circulation.

He said it takes about 4-6 hours for the GI track to empty.So I suspect that her poopy butt was the tail end of her GI track emptying.

He didn't think anything could have been done to prevent her death. Which eases my pain a bit, takes away the guilt of having done something wrong.

Now I just have to wait for her ashes to come back and find a suitable method of making a memorabilia from them.

--Dawn


----------



## Sugar N Spice

Well, the least you have is that it probablywasn't preventable. That's reassuring. I'm really sorryDawn...:cry1:But at least she didn't suffer too long--and I'msure she had a wonderful year and a half with you. 

:rip:Wildfire


----------



## Pipp

I was pretty sure it was something likethat. At least it wasquick, painless andpeaceful. ink iris:

(I dreamed about her last night). :cry2

I have some of my Dad's ashes in a tiny urn on a shelf in front of his picture. 

:rip: Wildfire... You were some bunny. :hearts



sas :cry1:


----------



## ec

Dawn, I'm glad you got some more answers - and(having gone through some things with family members and heartdiseases) was planning to write to say that there probably was nothingyou could have done to prevent what happened; also that you weren't thecause. (This came to mind *before* I saw your latest post.)

Your Wildfire was a wonderful bun, and I'm so glad she had someone like you to love and care for her.


----------



## missyscove

I'm just reading this now. I'm so sorry! She was a truly special bun.


----------



## Munchkin

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss, but gladthat you know for sure it was not your fault at all. We always blameourselves for every little thing initially.

She was a gorgeous bunny and well loved and I hope the pain you feelnow, lessens soon, so you can concentrate on the good times you had.

Binky free wildfire :rainbow:


----------



## ~BunBuns~

Binkie free!


----------



## JadeIcing

This is still one of those things that I can not believe.


----------



## aurora369

Wildfire's ashes are ready to be picked up andI'm still deciding what I'm going to do with them. I want tosend some away to get made into a piece of jewelry and make a littlekeepsake box for the rest.

I've found some really neat pet memorial websites and there are quite a few options.

But I think building a little box myself will mean more than buyingone. I want to write some things on it and put my favouritepictures on it.

--Dawn


----------



## Kathy

Dawn, just got your PM and I'm so shocked tohear this. I wasn't sure that I read right and had to read it a fewtimes over. I'm so very sorry about Wildfire - I know she'll never beforgotten but I hope you feel better soon. R.I.P. Wildfire


----------



## Bangbang

...i'm so sorry to hear about Wildfire...
Your in my thoughts...inkpansy:


----------

